# Hello from Arkansas!



## Lauren (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello HorseForumers. My name is Lauren, and I live in Arkansas. I am sixteen now, and I have been around horses since I was about seven. I took riding lessons on and off for about four years. I don't own a horse myself (getting closer to it though), but my boyfriend owns two lovely Arabians named Haseen and Sham. 

I have been active on another horse forum for a SIM game but I am more interested in real horse discussion, not virtual horse discussion. Hopefully this forum is active and friendly enough to help me procrastinate...I mean, have fun!

Lauren


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hi lauren nice to meet you 

welcome to the forum  im sure youll meet some lovely people in here and have some wonderful discussions


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the Horseforum Lauren.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Aw cool! Have fun posting!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome Lauren from another procrastinator *oops* "real" horse fun lover.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome Welcome!! IT's a pretty active forum and lots of great info! HAVE FUN! :wink:


----------

